# Anyone going through IVF living in/near Wrexham?



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just wondered if there was a few of us out there who could chat/possibly meet up in the future? X


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi

I'm up for meeting up, maybe arrange something for jan? 

Anyone else from this area that's wants to meet up? 

Xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to FF and live in Wrexham.  Would be nice to meet up!  
Anyone else having treatment/been referred to Shrewsbury?!
We have our 1st appt with consultant this week so hoping to get more info then.

 xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi wrxlass81

Were also havin treatment at Shrewsbury, what days your appointment this week or have you had it? If so what is/has been done?

Xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi audi princess!
Just had the initial meeting yesterday , met sister pat. Very quick meeting really to give in all test results we'd had done at maelor. We both had more bloods done and book in for the USS and another semen analysis.
Pat was lovely and said prob will have icsi with sperm retrieval. Nothing we didn't expect to be told anyway so feeling unit positive about it all.
Only thing is today DH was contacted by maelor about having an injection treatment yet we've been discharged from fertility nurse at wrx so bit odd. Men being men he didn't ask any questions just said he'd speak to his wife and took a tel number so I'll try to ring tomorrow's see what it's all about. As far as I was aware just under care of Shrewsbury now.
Have any of you come across situation like that?!

Great to be in contact will people locally!! 

Wrxlass.xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Wrxlass

So the ball has begun to roll =) we had our initial appt in Shrewsbury last may and will be doing ICSI end of feb i start injections 7th feb so all in all not too long of a wait, the most frustrating thing for me was the waiting inbetween appointments, I will def recommend that you keep phoning and hounding Shrewsbury, we did and I believe we had a few cancellation appointments so we got seen quicker than if we hadn't contacted them.

How's ur BMI? Do u smoke/ drink?

Fertility nurse at wxm is so lovely isn't she =)

Xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

hi audiprincess,

yeah she was lovely, and shrewsbury staff we met seem great too!
I rang RSH today about that wrx appt and they were great and gave advice on phone no problem.  

Your right about the waiting game, defo the most frustrating thing but RSH quicker than WMH so far i think!  I had a year wait for hysteroscopy D&C polypectomy, and that was after a long wait for initial ultrasound to start investigations at WMH!  Sister Pat did warn us its normally around a year wait from here but once you see consultant in few months time things move more quickly in a matter of weeks....thanks for the phoning tip haha will pester them to get results then!(takes 3 months apparently for these bloods to come back!!)

BMI was ok only 19.9 so cant lose any weight, never smoked and drink very little as i'm a complete lightweight anyway (although sat with a glass of vino wathing OBEM typing this, doh!)

They've recommended a few vitamins for us both, and DH needs to drink less as he has a can a night on average.

Wow, very exciting for you both to be at treatment stage at last then!!  I really do hope all goes well for you!!  Stay positive!!  How has you DH coped with things?  Took mine a long time to deal with it, more so with me having to have an op but i'm quite a positive person anyway so gee him along really to prevent any down days!

Did anyone ever meet up at all that you know of?!xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

OH tends not to talk about things like this typical man eh lol! But since we are getting closer to a start date he is talking about it a lot more now =) medication has been delivered this morning too. It was a huge shock for us both when he was diagnosed but have come through it together and forever grateful the TESE was sucessful =)

You have to keep positive no point being negative as it doesn't change anything but makes you feel more down.

No meet up in Wrexham as yet as far as I know. ??

Xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

very true about positivity, i take each day as it comes!!

Great your meds arrived!! We had our next appt through today too so heard off them a lot sooner than I expected!!  Consultation results appt early May as all our tests will have been completed then.

Happy to meet up at anytime if anyone wants to. Its great to exchange stories and experiences with people!



C.xxx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

That's good uve had ur next appointment 😃

What day would be good for you? Sat best for me. If anyone else wants to meet up please shout more the merrier 😊

Xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

hi,
yes a sat fine for me too, normally off although do work some sats if they offer overtime!!

Will have to arrange to meet up for a caffeine-free drink lol!!

xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

26th jan or 2nd feb?

Afternoon? 2ish? I go to slimming world sat mornings 😁

Ill PM you with my mobile number xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Fab will txt you. Not free on a sat til 16th Feb due to work.x


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, I got your email and would love to meet up too! I'm currently pregnant with an IVF baby!! Hoping I can be some help to you both. Are you both on ********?? Could we meet for a drink one evening maybe?? The sooner the better I think! Rebecca xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi ladies I have my twins from icsi would be happy to meet up for support asknowhow helpful it is x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Pm me if meeting up or if can be of any support to anyone x has everyone made friends on **?


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies I'm not really a fan of ******** however I am registered on there!

More the merrier to mee up think it would b nice to have people at different stages of tx and that have been through treatment what ever the outcome.

Anyone that wants to meet please state your availability and we'll go with the majority, anyone have a preference on where to meet?

I'm really looking forward to it

Xx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I'm easy. Although cant do a Saturday til middle march! Week nights are better for me, maybe the pant, golden lion Rossett, the Acton, plas coch?? I'm easy really xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Any particular evening? Xx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

No not really. Have a few odd bits booked in on different week
Night but if we could get a few dates I'm sure we'd find one that suits all 4 of us.


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all,


Really sorry but don't think I can meet up. 
Problem I have is that not many people know what our situation is, particularly all of DHs family. Long story but DH doesn't want them to know until after treatment works. His dad's not well and we don't want to worry or stress him with our journey.
So to cut long story short wrexham is a small place and I dont want to stress DH out with the worry others may find out we're having treatment. Only our work and our siblings are aware and are a fabulous support for us, yet at the same time it's hard to be open when you get asked "when are you having kids?" Ivf is such a taboo subject and all I want to do is talk about it to make it less secretive!!

I hope you understand why I can't meet...but also want to ask who did you tell when you found out you needed icsi?!! Did you tell your families straight away or do they not know?! 

Would love to meet but feel like I have a bit of a dilemma with it!
Xx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I told everyone or anyone who asked. We weren't secretive about it at all but that's just how I felt I wanted to be. Everyone is very different and you have to do what feels best for you. However you also need as much support as you can too. It's a hard one. Xxx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hey wxmlass81

It's obviously your choice and you can change your mind at any time 😊 we could find somewhere that has a 'cubby hole' so that our conversation is private, I certainly am not going to b shouting anything from the roof top, could always tell a little white lie if you bumped into someone you knew and say that we all met on a course and decided to catch up? No pressure if you didn't want to meet this time hopefully there will b other times xx

Not many people know our situation weve told my parents, OH mum n brother and a couple of really close friends I haven't told my bro as we're not majorly close we decided to tell them after our first appt at Shrewsbury as we initially thought things would move quicker than they have and they have been a great support to us.  You will know if/when is the right time to tell people xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for your replies! 

I'll have a good think about meeting up.  

Like I say difficult as we have now told a few people but sworn them to secrecy as DH really doesn't want his mum to know (she is already pestering us about having grandkids and would pester and stress him way too much and prob want to be at every appointment with us too!!  Typical mother-in-law really but with her personality everything has got to be all about and revolve around her   , even our wedding day lol!!). And his sit-quietly-in-the-corner dad is going through some health problems too yet refusing his treatment so adding our news to the equation wouldnt make for a good conversation with them, just because of how they are presently.
DH really does fear they will find out from someone else if I met with others which would be even worse reaction from mother-in-law!  There is always someone who knows someone etc in wrexham isnt there haha, particularly as I know lots of faces at WMH where I work!!
DH has told a few trustworthy friends and work colleagues, and all my close friends and work colleagues know too so we are blessed in having great support already, just a bit of an awkward situation with the in-laws eh! 
xxx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Right we dont seem to be getting anywhere with regards to meeting up so im gonna put a date out there and please let me know if you can make it (don't wanna get stood up lol)

*** Wednesday 30th jan, 7:30 @ the acton. ****


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Had a good think and would love to meet up.  (sorry for the little wobble I had!). 

I can do weds 30th.


xxx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Are you all meeting at action tomorrow night?


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hiya hun,

No we've postponed it as audiprincess can't make tonight. I'll PM you.xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hiya Rebecca and Poppylou, 

Just to let you know myself and audiprincess are meeting up 7pm tonight in the Acton.

Bit of a late organisation really due to work commitments! Hope you can make it but I'm sure there will be other catch ups!!

Xxx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Wrexhamlass81- was great to see you tonight, will def arrange another get together soon  

Xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

yes definately hun! Was great to chat but will have to meet somewhere quieter next time!! Can't really shout out conversations about sperm in the Acton haha!!

Hope your afternoon went ok today.  

Catch up soon.

Xxx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah ladies so pleased you met up, sorry I wasn't there. The best way if contacting me is to either pm me so it comes directly to my email, or ******** or mobile. Hope u found it useful? When are you meeting up next as would like to be involved. Rebecca xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi Rebecca 

We haven't set another date, when would be good for you? Xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good luck for today audi!  

Xxx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for remembering  , all went really well...bring on next tues it's gonna b a busy one, blood tests, scan then start next lot of injections sooo excited.

Hope everyone else is ok, any more thoughts on arranging next meeting? 

Xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

so pleased it went ok!  Been thinking of you today, exciting times!

I'm free most evenings hun, happy to meet up whenever! Your all welcome to come round to mine as the pub was bit noisy and not too private to discuss much  !!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Pretty much Any evening good for me too, if within next two weeks will have to b about 8pm though give me time to get stabbed 😁xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

ok hun.

Anyone else free to meet up/what dates best for you?!x


----------



## hoodie (May 11, 2011)

Hi! I'm wondering if anyone knows what the policy in Wrexham is on twin births?  My midwife wasn't very helpful but I'm wondering if they let you go full term? Some hospitals don't let you go past 38 weeks with twins x


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Hoodie, can't help you sorry.  You could try asking Poppylou by PMing her??!!  I think her twins were born in wrexham.xx


----------



## hoodie (May 11, 2011)

Thank you! Ill look for her x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi when I had my twins they aim for 38 but said could go full term if mum and babies ok x I only got to 29 weeks!


----------



## hoodie (May 11, 2011)

Thank you. My mind is running away with itself. Did they say why you went early? X


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

No just one of those things but I think it was my body not coping I lost so much weight with ms then once stopped was massive and I did have urine infection x


----------



## hoodie (May 11, 2011)

They've said ill be high risk because I have a risk of DVT's. 12 week scan is 2 weeks tomorrow, I'm anxious already x


----------

